# Calum von moger: Unbroken



## snake (Aug 19, 2019)

This doc is about a body builder named Calum Von Moger. Some of it is a Q&A with him and the man seems genuine. I knew the gist of the story but as soon as I saw what he was going to try at the start of the doc., I knew it wasn't going to end well. 

What I did like about this show is how he is so humble in a sport where that's almost a detriment. He's not plugging his line of this or that or doing a self promotion, just telling an honest personal story. It can be found on Net

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8HVfRldPMk


----------



## tinymk (Aug 19, 2019)

Good documentary


----------



## DNW (Aug 19, 2019)

I love calum...been watching him awhile.  He does dumb sh*t tho. He had a movie contract for terminator and f*cked it up to do that rappelling bs. What I lost for him bc of these mistakes, I got back from his resolve and positivity.

He played Arnold in the movie "Bigger", which is the Joe Weider story. I liked it.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 19, 2019)

It's a pretty good doc. After what he's been through he's got to realize his body is his livelihood in the sport.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 19, 2019)

Awesome, I will check it out


----------



## snake (Aug 19, 2019)

DNW said:


> I love calum...been watching him awhile.  He does dumb sh*t tho. He had a movie contract for terminator and f*cked it up to do that rappelling bs. What I lost for him bc of these mistakes, I got back from his resolve and positivity.



I'd take my chances with a rope and a cliff before ever trying a 2 man barbell curl. But then I know better on the latter. My luck I'd get 8' Gibs, Jin or that Frankenstein BigDog and end up with most of the weight.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dude keeps injuring himself, decent guy, but maybe not the brightest. I wish him luck though... He does well for himself.


----------



## German89 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Dude keeps injuring himself, decent guy, but maybe not the brightest. I wish him luck though... He does well for himself.


Lmao.. I dont think he is..

Even i generation iron you see the dumbness shine.. poor guy.  Might be a nice person. But, I cant deal with stupid.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 19, 2019)

Hes a complete moron


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 20, 2019)

I have little respect for instagram stars. Nothing defines a “poser” than someone who makes a living posting pictures of their make believe/ perceived life to gain fame. 
To hurt yourself once by jumping off a cliff on video is dumb. 
To hurt yourself again on video trying to do some stupid curl is retarded
i don’t even know what to say to the fact that he rides a motorcycle around everywhere

the guy doesn’t even need a job and can have a well living off of his instagram sponsors. He could be really rich from modeling/bodybuilding/acting 
hes blowing it


----------



## DNW (Aug 20, 2019)

El Gringo said:


> I have little respect for instagram stars. Nothing defines a “poser” than someone who makes a living posting pictures of their make believe/ perceived life to gain fame.
> To hurt yourself once by jumping off a cliff on video is dumb.
> To hurt yourself again on video trying to do some stupid curl is retarded
> i don’t even know what to say to the fact that he rides a motorcycle around everywhere
> ...



Curl was first, cliff was second.  Your point is still valid though.  It's what hurts the most. He had his foot in the door...following ridiculous similarities to how Arnold started in movies, and it's more important to take risks.  Have you seen how he rolls with his motorcycles?  Most often no helmet, no decent footwear and short shorts. It's only a matter of time he puts it down.  Especially in CA.  I dont watch him as much anymore and devote a lot more time to seth feroce, and bumstead now.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 20, 2019)

I personally think he's got some the the best genetics in the business. He's my favorite physique and has been for a long time. He's not the brightest and he can be a bit of a fukkboy at times, but damn does he look good when he puts the work in.


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmao.. I dont think he is..
> 
> Even i generation iron you see the dumbness shine.. poor guy.  Might be a nice person. But, I cant deal with stupid.





Gadawg said:


> Hes a complete moron



I will take his genuineness and heart any day. You can always become more educated.



El Gringo said:


> I have little respect for instagram stars. Nothing defines a “poser” than someone who makes a living posting pictures of their make believe/ perceived life to gain fame.
> To hurt yourself once by jumping off a cliff on video is dumb.
> To hurt yourself again on video trying to do some stupid curl is retarded
> i don’t even know what to say to the fact that he rides a motorcycle around everywhere
> ...



You're preaching to the choir on the social media topic, I'm no fan either of that stuff. But as for getting hurt, who at any top level has not? I said before, I thought a 2 man curl was about as stupid as could be but ego got the best of him. He had to know the risk out weighed the reward. As for being on a cycle, you wouldn't catch me on one these days. I'll stick to a 4 wheeler and 25 m.p.h. through a field thank you.


----------



## andy (Aug 20, 2019)

saw it on netflix with my girl(I'm afraid she's in love with the man).

be honest , Calumn was acting like a non-serious baby for the past like he can do whatever and can't be touched, but I liked him in this one, he's grown up, he learned.


----------

